# Tis The Season...



## kywoman

April 20-22 Kincade Lake SP KY
May 25-28 Natural Bridge SP KY
June 1-3 General Butler SP KY
July 3-8 Ft Boonesborough SP KY
Aug 3-5 Rocky Fork OH SP
AUg 10-13 Paint Creek OH SP
Oct 5-7 Ceasar Creek OH SP
Oct 11-14 Paint Creek OH SP
Thats what I have reservations for so far...looking to hook up with some of you guys too
Stephanie


----------



## Lmbevard

Must be nice; All I got is;

Apr 20-27 Bible Camp work week Brighton, IA
May 19-21 Starved Rock IL Rally
June 16-23 Bible Camp Brighton, IA

Vacation July 16-27 to Central NY and Quebec, alas w/o the OB


----------



## skippershe

Hi kywoman,

So sorry to hear that you won't be using your Outback much this summer









Good for you!


----------



## Lady Di

Looks like you have a plan.

We have only three tirps planned right now.

April 28, Strasburg, Pa.

May 25 to June 22, going west, including Salt Lake, Yellowstone, and De Smet, SD.

And the Pig roast!


----------



## 3athlete

Danforth Bay, NH - May
Mystic, CT - May
PA - June
MA - July
Williamsburg, VA - Aug
Pig Roast, PA - Oct

Hopefully a few midweek trips locally too!

Happy Camping Everyone!


----------



## Chacfamily

This is the most we have had booked for a summer. Hopefully we can add some weekends in between.

May 18-20 Hawn State Park, St. Genevieve MO
May 25-28 Babler State park, St. Louis, MO 
June 24-30 Bull Shoals Lake, MO/Ark border
July 22-27 Gatlinurg, TN
Aug. 31-Sept. 3 Lake Rudolph, Santa Claus Indiana


----------



## FraTra

Was just at FD Roosevelt SP GA last week.

Stone Mtn Park April 27-29

Edisto Beach Sp in SC May 26-29 and same trip James Island County Park May 29-June 2

Back to Stone Mtn Park Labor Day weekend

Cloudland Canyon SP in GA October 4-7

June, July and November are open but plan to go somewere!.

BTW I have family in KY and lived there for many years. I am a proud grad from Cumberland College in Williamsburg KY, now University of The Cumberlands.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

kywoman said:


> April 20-22 Kincade Lake SP KY
> May 25-28 Natural Bridge SP KY
> June 1-3 General Butler SP KY
> July 3-8 Ft Boonesborough SP KY
> Aug 3-5 Rocky Fork OH SP
> AUg 10-13 Paint Creek OH SP
> Oct 5-7 Ceasar Creek OH SP
> Oct 11-14 Paint Creek OH SP
> Thats what I have reservations for so far...looking to hook up with some of you guys too
> Stephanie


That is a nice list. Must be nice camping into October. We have issues with Soccer games on Saturday mornings that stop us from camping the 2nd weekend in Sept.


----------



## johnp

So far for the year:

Normandy Farms last week

Orlando in 36 hours
















Cape May in May

Moose Hillock end of May

Mystic in June

Luray in June

Barrington Shores NH in July

Cedar Point in August

Pig Roast in September

Normandy Farms in October

Thats so far but I'm sure I'll fill in a weekend or two in between

And thank you Mr.Bush for making the fuel the most expensive part









John


----------



## ky27rsds

FraTra said:


> Was just at FD Roosevelt SP GA last week.
> 
> Stone Mtn Park April 27-29
> 
> Edisto Beach Sp in SC May 26-29 and same trip James Island County Park May 29-June 2
> 
> Back to Stone Mtn Park Labor Day weekend
> 
> Cloudland Canyon SP in GA October 4-7
> 
> June, July and November are open but plan to go somewere!.
> 
> BTW I have family in KY and lived there for many years. I am a proud grad from Cumberland College in Williamsburg KY, now University of The Cumberlands.


FraTra, What year did you graduate from Cumberland? I am also an alum of Cumberland College(1989). It's a small world!!


----------



## Darj

Wow, what a great list! (wish mine looked like that)

Here is ours so far:

June-- Kings Island trip (camping in Lebanon)

July-- Smokey Mountain Tennessee Trip (camping in Townsend, TN)

August-- Ludington, MI for the Outbackers Summer Rally


----------



## FraTra

ky27rsds said:


> Was just at FD Roosevelt SP GA last week.
> 
> Stone Mtn Park April 27-29
> 
> Edisto Beach Sp in SC May 26-29 and same trip James Island County Park May 29-June 2
> 
> Back to Stone Mtn Park Labor Day weekend
> 
> Cloudland Canyon SP in GA October 4-7
> 
> June, July and November are open but plan to go somewere!.
> 
> BTW I have family in KY and lived there for many years. I am a proud grad from Cumberland College in Williamsburg KY, now University of The Cumberlands.


FraTra, What year did you graduate from Cumberland? I am also an alum of Cumberland College(1989).  It's a small world!!
[/quote]

I graduated in 1985, but I also worked there as a computer programmer/operator for 3 years until July of 1988. I also did free tutoring at the student computer labs so I bet we crossed paths. It sure has changed a lot since then. I come up to visit my brother every year and have to drive thru the campus to see what's change since the last time. What part of KY do you live in now? Maybe some day we'll get together at a rally or something.


----------



## OregonCampin

April 20 & 21 - Oregon Coast - Riding (Private Property in Florence)
April 27 & 28 - PNW Rally
May 24 - 29th - Oregon Coast - Umpqua Lighthouse (Whichester Bay)
June 15 & 16 - Fisherman's Bend Campground (Salem Area)
July 14-21 - Loon Lake Receation Area (Reedsport Area)
August 17 & 18 - Whitcomb Creek on Green Peter Res. (Sweet Home Area)

This is just the scheduled trips - we do a lot of spur of the moment trips as well. You can probably count on us camping almost every weekend during the summer


----------



## camping479

Cape May rally in May

Memorial day weekend, Cape May again

That's it for planned trips.........................

Mike


----------



## toddot

April 20-22 Roaring River State Park... Cassville, MO
May 25-27 Indy 500... Indianpolis, IN
June 15-17 Huzzah Camp Ground...Steelville, MO Float Trip.
July 6-8 Dam Site... Pomme De Terre Lake, MO
July 20-22 Roarke Bluff... Stockton Lake, MO
August 17-19 Devil's Den...Fayetteville, AR Take daughter back to College...









26 RS is going to get a work out this year..


----------



## Camping Fan

Darj said:


> Wow, what a great list! (wish mine looked like that)
> 
> Here is ours so far:
> 
> June-- Kings Island trip (camping in Lebanon)
> 
> July-- Smokey Mountain Tennessee Trip (camping in Townsend, TN)
> 
> August-- Ludington, MI for the Outbackers Summer Rally


Are you staying at Cedarbrook Campground in Lebanon? I'll be staying there when I take my niece to Kings' Island in July.

See you in August at the rally.


----------



## Darj

Yes we are staying at Cedarbrook. I did a search here on the forum and your thread came up about your Kings Island trip and I went ahead and booked it there after having read your thread (from last year). So thanks for the campground help.







The last time I was at Kings Island I was about 5 yrs. old. My Dh and the kids have never been.









We will have to remember to chat about the coasters at the Rally!


----------



## ky27rsds

FraTra said:


> Was just at FD Roosevelt SP GA last week.
> 
> Stone Mtn Park April 27-29
> 
> Edisto Beach Sp in SC May 26-29 and same trip James Island County Park May 29-June 2
> 
> Back to Stone Mtn Park Labor Day weekend
> 
> Cloudland Canyon SP in GA October 4-7
> 
> June, July and November are open but plan to go somewere!.
> 
> BTW I have family in KY and lived there for many years. I am a proud grad from Cumberland College in Williamsburg KY, now University of The Cumberlands.


FraTra, What year did you graduate from Cumberland? I am also an alum of Cumberland College(1989). It's a small world!!
[/quote]

I graduated in 1985, but I also worked there as a computer programmer/operator for 3 years until July of 1988. I also did free tutoring at the student computer labs so I bet we crossed paths. It sure has changed a lot since then. I come up to visit my brother every year and have to drive thru the campus to see what's change since the last time. What part of KY do you live in now? Maybe some day we'll get together at a rally or something.
[/quote]

Fratra:

I now live in Waynesburg (just north of Somerset). I have not been through the campus in about five years. The last time I was there it was really different. I knew some of the computer staff but am going blank. The one I remember but am going blank on his name (first name I think was James).

Have a good weekend and maybe we will meet at a rally.

We have plans to stay at Green River State Park on Memorial Day Weekend. Piratland in Myrtle Beach the third week of June.


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Off to Depoe Bay on the Oregon Coast. See you all next week sometime









Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Scott and Jamie said:


> Off to Depoe Bay on the Oregon Coast. See you all next week sometime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott


Have a great one Scott!!


----------



## bmxmom

Hi here is my family's list to trips:

April 20-22 Cape Coral, FL (BMX race)
May 11-13 WEst Palm Beach, FL (BMX race and five minutes from the house, but yes the Outback is coming and we are camping at the track)
May 25-28 Jetty Park, Cape Canaveral, FL
June 29- July 7 Myrtle Beach State Park, SC
July 26-29 Tampa (No one mentions the name of this park - so I won't either)
August 31-Sept 3 WEKIWA SPRINGS SP, FL 
Sept 27 - Sept 30 Fort Wilderness Campground
Nov 9 - Nov 11 Daytona Beach, FL (BMX race)
Jan 18 - 20, 2008 Coral Springs, FL (BMX race)
Feb 15-17 2008 Highlands, FL (BMX race)
April 18-20 2008 Jacksonville, FL (BMX race)
May 16 - 18, 2008 St. Cloud, (BMX race)

At the bmx races there are at least 50 or more campers so it is always fun plus the racing. We know every one and it is like a rally or a reunion. Lots of fun!

Anne


----------



## Outback Steve

April 20-23 Quintana Beach County Park Freeport, TX
Aug 31-Sept 3 Lazy L&L New Braunsfels, TX

Anyone else travel much around Houston?


----------



## Nathan

I'm usually a fan of long trips. Last summer we logged 7000 miles in 3 weeks (California is a LONG way from Michigan







) . However, this summer since the OB is new and DD is only 6 months old, we're going to explore the scenic state of Michigan. We're planning 1 week in the UP and then probably at least 1 long weekend each month for the summer at campgrounds in the lower peninsula.


----------



## E9E1CEF

Apr 22 â€" 29 Hunting Island State Park SC
May 11 â€" 13 Darlington Raceway SC Petty Blvd RV Parking (NASCAR)








May 25 â€" 28 Hunting Island State Park SC
Jun 22 â€" Jul 1 Jekyll Island GA

Working on the remainder of the year.









CEF


----------



## Chestnut

So far we have:

April 1-4: Busch Gardens, Williamsburg, VA
April 27-29 Cunningham Falls State Park, MD (with my Brownie troop)
June 21-24: Luray Rally, Luray, VA
July 1-4: Ohiopyle State Park, PA
July 16-19: Rocky Gap State Park, MD

Weâ€™re fans of mid week camping and state parks.

Jessica


----------



## biga

We have 3 firm trips planned. And several tenative trips.

May 4-7 Thunder Beach Bike Rally in Panama City, FL
May 25-28 Tunica, MS and Memphis, TN
July 20-29 Hunting Island SP and Myrtle Beach SP in SC

Other Trips
June or July Atlanta area to take nephews to White Water
November Tailgating the Auburn-Alabama game
We try to go somewhere once a month all year even if it is just to the local State Park.


----------



## lilunsure

Hi All,

Easter Rally in Va Beach
Elk Neck State Park, Md -this coming weekend
Yogi Bear Jellystone, Hagerstown Md -Memorial Weekend
FrontierTown, Ocean City Md - End of June
Pig Roast Rally, Pennsylvania - End of September
FrontierTown, Ocean City Md - Halloween

And we usually throw in a few short 3-4 day trips as well....

John


----------



## FraTra

E9E1CEF said:


> Apr 22 â€" 29 Hunting Island State Park SC
> May 11 â€" 13 Darlington Raceway SC Petty Blvd RV Parking (NASCAR)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 25 â€" 28 Hunting Island State Park SC
> Jun 22 â€" Jul 1 Jekyll Island GA
> 
> Working on the remainder of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CEF


Hey, we'll be at Edisto Beach SP May 26-29 not too far from Hunting Island SP. I tried real hard to get reservations 2 months ago at Hunting Island but they were already booked for those dates. Plus I needed 3 sites because we're camping with 2 other families.

I see your from SC, do you know the good places to eat and visit around Edisto, Beufort and Hunting Island areas? You notice I place eating high on my list.


----------



## C Ware

Here is what we got planned:

April 27 - 29 Beaumont (Dog Show)
May 11 - 13 Perry Ga. (Dog Show)
June 7 - 10 Topsail Rally Destin Fla
June 15 - 17 Tampa (Dog Show) - wish I knew the name we don't mention
June 18 - 25 Fort Wilderness Orlando
June 30 - July 4 Panama City Beach (Tentative)
Augut 31 - Sept 3 Topsail Destin Fla


----------



## Scoutr2

We're going to Jubilee SP, near Peoria, IL this weekend. Our first trip out this year.

It is supposed to be 75 degrees and sunny, both Saturday and Sunday.






























Woo-Hoo!























Mike


----------



## ron4jon

Updated 4/25/07 after return from Dale Hollow CG.

Corp of Engineer's CG @ Dale Hollow Lake dam, TN (close to Celina and KY state line) this weekend plus Monday with Sister and brother-in- law - very good trout fly-fishing place. Brother-in-law and sister caught several trout here before but this is the first time for us. The fishing turned out to be not very good due to high water levels and therefore could not wade and fly-fish. There is a small feeder stream where the trout hatchery releases fish however; the fish are hard to catch even for the people that were using worms. It is a real "put-and-take" fishing place. The scenery was fantastic on the trip up and back taking different routes.........! This was the real attraction and benefit of visiting this area!

Top Sail, FL - May 9-13 - just my DW and me. This is the first time for us at Top Sail but have been to Gulf Coast many times.

Stone Mtn. GA, June ?, dates are unknown until daughter's family sets the dates. With son-in-law & 3 grandson plus another family with 3 small sons same age (friends of daughter's family). Both have pop-ups. First time for all of us and we don't know what to expect. Was there many years ago but we were not camping therefore we have never seen the CG. May not go on this trip after all.


----------



## rasvms

Jellystone in Luray last weekend.

Gettysburg next weekend.

5/11-13 Natural Bridge for VA Tech commencement.

Beth Page Resort in June.

and....drum roll please.... Ft. Wilderness/Disney for a week in November!!


----------



## jewel

Heres what our trip's look like:

Already done::
April 13-15th Provincial Park in Chilliwack.
April 19th-22nd same place as the last trip.

We are hoping to go for the weekend of May 4-5th. But not booked.

May long weekend @ a Provincial Park.

we are booked the first two weekends of June.
Then we are home until Canada Day long weekend, that weekend, also at a Provincial Park(not booked,just going to hope for the best).

We are booked @ Alice Lake for July 13th. We've never been there but hear it's beautiful! I'm so excited for that one!!

Then we are in Osoyoos for a week at the end of July without the trailer.









And *then* we are booked for the last 3 weekends of August at a private campground. Which will be our only times with full hook ups all summer. ( I love both ways of camping







)

We will get some more camping weekends in after school starts up until October. When we can of course, up at the Provincials.

I love camping!!!









Jewels


----------



## prevish gang

This is our schedule so far:

April 4-9 Spring Break Rally, Holiday Trav-L Park, VA Beach, VA
May 3-6 NASCAR, Richmond, VA
May 17-20 NASCAR, Charlotte, NC (anniversary trip)
May 31-June 3, Twin Grove Campground,Hershey PA
June 21-24, Jellystone Park, Luray Rally
July 3-8, Island Resort, Ocean City, MD
Cruise, Aug 4-10, Royal Caribbean's Grandeur of the Seas
August 23-25, NASCAR, Bristol, TN
Aug 31-Sept 3, Holiday Trav-L Park, VA Beach, VA
Sept 6-9, NASCAR, Richmond, VA
Sept 27-30, Spring Gulch Pig Roast, Lancaster, 
First or 2nd weekend in Oct Ocean City for the Holiday Hootenanny (undetermined location)
Halloween somewhere, but undecided


----------



## Humpty

and ours.....

Mar 23 â€" 26 Bristol Race 
April 6 â€" 8 VA Beach Easter Rally
May 10 â€" 13 â€" Darlington Race - Petty Lot
May 18 â€" 20 â€" Charlotte All-Star Race â€" Yates
May 25 â€" 28 Outer Banks - Camp Hatteras
June 8 â€" 10 â€" Baltimore - Ramblin Pines
June 22 â€" 24 Lurray Rally â€" Jellystone
July 4 â€" 8 Outer Banks - Camp Hatteras
July and Aug TBD â€" Maybe Myrtle Beach








August 31 â€" September 3 â€" Labor Day TBD
Oct 12 â€" 14 â€" Charlotte Race â€" Yates
Oct 20 â€" PC vs. Costal Carolina @ Costal â€" Go Hose!


----------



## bradnbecca

Outback Steve said:


> April 20-23 Quintana Beach County Park Freeport, TX
> Aug 31-Sept 3 Lazy L&L New Braunsfels, TX
> 
> Anyone else travel much around Houston?


We do weekends and long weekends as often as we can. We love Somerville, and Galveston Island State Park, as well as Bastrop/Buescher SP's. We also found a real cool park on Dickinson Bayou by San Leon that makes a nice weekend getaway.

We are leaving in nine days for a trip up the Natchez Trace Parkway and then to the Smokies and the Carolinas, then back through Arkansas. Boy, I am lovin' this $2.90 diesel (not!!!!).

Planning a fall trip to the Grand Canyon and the four corners area, but not sure exactly when . . . .

BTW, how was Quintana? It seemed like it might be an interesting place for a weekend when we found it a couple of months ago- we haven't had a chance to stay there yet. . . . .


----------



## emsley3

We have the following:

April 21 â€" 22 - Lake Gaston, VA (Americamps)
May 4 - 6 - Wilmington, NC (KOA)
June 7 - 10 - Cape Hatteras, NC (KOA)
June 22 - 24 - Boone, NC (KOA)
July - TBD
August 3 - 5 - Lake Gaston, NC (driveway of family member)
September 28 - 30 - Virginia Beach, VA (Holiday Trav-L-Park)
October 12 - 14 - Concord, NC (Lowes Motor Speedway)

Need trips for July and more for August and September but I'm certain we will come up with more.

Paul


----------

